# Toyota : Other Pickup - EV Toyota Truck Electric Vehicle Conversion



## hardym (Apr 2, 2008)

eBay Auctions said:


> *US $7,500.00* (0 Bid)
> End Date: Saturday Jun-26-2010 18:01:59 PDT
> Buy It Now for only: US $8,000.00
> Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list
> ...


(bump)
Wow What a deal!! 

Dont convert it, buy it!


Mark


----------

